# It's Doctor Rockso! The Rock-n-Roll Clown!



## Gunner (Sep 13, 2009)

We're so proud of our little boy!  

Now if he could just get a job!


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey everybody Im Dr. Rockso the rock and roll clown. and Im on Cocaaaaiiiiiiiiinnnne


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

I think my eyes began to bleed. LOL.


----------



## Sssgarry (Aug 29, 2009)

that is hilarious ! he is so over the top on that show LOL -well done


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow.... I don't even know what else to say. LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Fyrja (Nov 2, 2009)

OMG LOVE it. I actually watched the season one box set of Metalocalypse last night. :-D

Someone should dress as the sewn back together chef to match him.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

Fantastic, Metalocalypse is one of my favorite shows.


----------



## GorgeouslyGore (Jun 21, 2010)

hey
my names bandy
my boyfriend is wanting to be rockso the clown this
year for halloween and i was wondering if you could
tell me where you got your costume from?
thanks


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Fan-freakin-tastic!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Now thats scary!


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

That is hilarious! I can do a dead-on impression of the "Good" Dr. myself.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

That is just freaky scary.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

OMG... I'm laughing myself to death!
I love it!!! That is one [email protected] costume!


----------



## Kenaz (Jul 3, 2009)

I have to do that for my friends drunken Halloween party this year.


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

"I do _cocaaaaine_..."


----------



## Gunner (Sep 13, 2009)

To those who were asking 'where did he get the costume?" 

The body suit was found on Ebay, basicallly ordered from somebody in Hong Kong. The tummy part of the front was cut out and hemmed.

The hat is a costume policeman's hat, spray painted and then trimmed with a piece of died fabric.

The wrist bands and collar are adorned with toy bullets (to make the spikes). There are also 4 spikes on the costume clown nose. I think they may be dog collars, or they may have been sewn and closed with velcro.

The shoes are cheap slip on shoes, spray painted the right color. The fur is white fake fur that has been died (using koolaid for die, I think).

The face is all grease paint, carefully copied from some still images captured from videos that were on You Tube.

Doctor Rockso goes in the clown room at the local haunt this season, along with the clown riding a bicycle on a treadmill, and the 4'x4'x4' jack-in-the-box with the pop up scary clown behind the box.


----------



## jrmullens (Jul 6, 2010)

You gotta warn somebody before they open that pic. I opened it at work and almost let out a scream. Good thing no body else saw it. LOL


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Brilliant!!


----------



## Crawling Chaos (Aug 23, 2009)

Ka-ka-ka-YEAH! That's great! And brave. lol 
"This video was banned from music television 'cause you can see my junk through my jumpsuit!"


----------



## ruinurself (Sep 10, 2010)

Lovin it! Love love love looove the show!

*whispers* "I do cocaaine"


----------

